# X/250 2.3 130bhp Remapping



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Has any body had a remap done on a 2.3 130bhp x/250 and travelled a good number of miles since it was done? If so what are your views on the success or otherwise of the remap? ie was it worth it? 

Regards Tim


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

hi i got mine done it just as fast as my m8 160 bh 3ltr but its batter on fuel than the 3ltr on full tank it works out just short of 6ltr pre fill up . 


so go for it better power and fuel


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Had our 2.3 done by WOW, plenty of power even though we are 4 Tonne, less gear changing but no better with the fuel consumption. We had the Performance chipping done but they do an economy one which would give you more mpg.
On balance probably worth it.

Mike


----------

